
Can we improve the job prospects of humanities PhDs? - jseliger
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/02/21/what-s-the-use-of-a-phd.html
======
lutusp
> Can we improve the job prospects of humanities PhDs?

But people who acquire humanities degrees are obviously not interested in
employment. If they were, they would choose a more marketable degree.

So here's how to improve the job prospects for humanities PhDs: get them to go
back to school, this time with the intention to acquire marketable skills.

It's disingenuous to spend years arguing about whether Shakespeare actually
wrote the plays attributed to him, then hit the pavement and complain that no
one will hire you.

